# Happy Valentine's Day



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

"Chewpid" wishes you all a Happy Valentines Day.

Hope you get to share it with the one you love.


----------



## Drac (Feb 14, 2007)

Lisa said:


> "Chewpid" wishes you all a Happy Valentines Day.
> 
> Hope you get to share it with the one you love.


 
Now that avaitar is just plain scary..I return the sentiments to you and eveeryone here at MT..


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 14, 2007)

Lisa said:


> "Chewpid" wishes you all a Happy Valentines Day.
> 
> Hope you get to share it with the one you love.



Happy Valentines day  Love your avatar also LOL

Got any special plans?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Happy Valentines day  Love your avatar also LOL
> 
> Got any special plans?



Gonna spend the evening at the shooting range!   LOL!

How about you?


----------



## MJS (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day!  

BTW, the avitar is great Lisa!:ultracool


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

MJS said:


> Happy Valentines Day!
> 
> BTW, the avitar is great Lisa!:ultracool



Chew is trying to show his "softer" side


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 14, 2007)

very fully avitar lisa! and happy valentines day to all


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 14, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Gonna spend the evening at the shooting range!   LOL!
> 
> How about you?


Out for dinner with my wife. One of her favorite places... Going to drop some flowers by my wifes work too


----------



## Kacey (Feb 14, 2007)

Lisa said:


> "Chewpid" wishes you all a Happy Valentines Day.
> 
> Hope you get to share it with the one you love.





Drac said:


> Now that avaitar is just plain scary..I return the sentiments to you and eveeryone here at MT..



I'm with Drac, on both counts - "Chewpid" is just plain scary, and I wish everyone the best, today and into the future.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 14, 2007)

*Happy Valentine's Day!!!
    
*​


----------



## crushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentine's Day!



Chewpid better be careful with that arrow, any more to the left and. . .OUCH!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentine's Day, Chewpid ... and everyone else!


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2007)

Chewpid...love it!


Happy Singles Awareness Day!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 14, 2007)

*Happy Valentines Day to all of you beautiful people!*


----------



## stickarts (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentine's day! Make it a great one!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentine's Day to all the ladies here on MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 14, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Happy Valentines Day to all of you beautiful people!*


Gosh Brian, thanks for thinking of me!

Happy goddamned mother****ing valentines day all!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Gosh Brian, thanks for thinking of me!
> 
> Happy goddamned mother****ing valentines day all!



Happy Valentines Day, Jeff!  I think I know where Chewpid will be aiming his arrow on you!......:moon:


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone...

.... and Lisa... Chew with shredder fangs isn't _enough??_ He's gotta have a bow and arrows _too???_   :uhohh:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day, Martial Talk.  If anyone would like me to be their valentine, I'm cheap and easy.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Happy Valentines Day, Martial Talk.  If anyone would like me to be their valentine, I'm cheap and easy.



:lfao:

Yeah, I heard that.  I think one of the female mods said that in the mod lounge once or twice :uhyeah:

umm...I mean there is no such thread about you like that there....really....


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 14, 2007)

Lisa said:


> :lfao:
> 
> Yeah, I heard that.  I think one of the female mods said that in the mod lounge once or twice :uhyeah:
> 
> umm...I mean there is no such thread about you like that there....really....


Ooooohhh, now I'm curious, like George.  Will you be my Man in the Yellow Hat?  :rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Ooooohhh, now I'm curious, like George.  Will you be my Man in the Yellow Hat?  :rofl:



eeeeww now I feel dirty....I never did like their relationship.  Exactly why was a man walking around in a big yellow hat and suit looking for monkeys?  :uhohh:


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Ooooohhh, now I'm curious, like George.  Will you be my Man in the Yellow Hat?  :rofl:



Flatlander, lemme get this straight... you want Lisa to pull a hat bigger than your head over your eyes so you can't see what's happening, stuff you into a bag and put you on a ship sailing to an unknown destination where you bugger up using the phone and get put into a Fire Department dungeon as a result... hmmm.

Well, whatever turns you on, I guess...


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 14, 2007)

exile said:


> Flatlander, lemme get this straight... you want Lisa to pull a hat bigger than your head over your eyes so you can't see what's happening, stuff you into a bag and put you on a ship sailing to an unknown destination where you bugger up using the phone and get put into a Fire Department dungeon as a result... hmmm.
> 
> Well, whatever turns you on, I guess...


Ohhh, yeahhh.  I like it like that.  Stuff me in a bag, baby....  :rofl:


----------



## morph4me (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day

I notice Flatlander didn't say anything about being discreet. I on the other hand am very discreet, as well as cheap and easy


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

I knew this thead would end up this way, but I am impressed it took 20 posts! :lfao:


----------



## Drac (Feb 14, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Happy Valentines Day, Martial Talk. If anyone would like me to be their valentine, I'm cheap and easy.


 
I think I dated your twin sister as those were here traits too...


----------



## morph4me (Feb 14, 2007)

Lisa said:


> I knew this thead would end up this way, but I am impressed it took 20 posts! :lfao:


 
I'm getting the impression that you start threads just so they do end up this way


----------



## Drac (Feb 14, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Ohhh, yeahhh. I like it like that. Stuff me in a bag, baby.... :rofl:


 
Talk about *SCARY*!!!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 14, 2007)

Drac said:


> I think I dated your twin sister as those were here traits too...


Unlike her, I trim my sideburns.....


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2007)

Flatlander said:


> Happy Valentines Day, Martial Talk. If anyone would like me to be their valentine, I'm cheap and easy.


 
Allllrighty Flatlander, c'mere.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 14, 2007)

aawww that is the cutest cupid ever, like wise to all of you


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2007)

morph4me said:


> I'm getting the impression that you start threads just so they do end up this way



You aren't implying that it might be... um... Lisa's _fault_ that it wound up like this, are you? No, I didn't think so... :roflmao:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

exile said:


> You aren't implying that it might be... um... Lisa's _fault_ that it wound up like this, are you? No, I didn't think so... :roflmao:



Nooooo...couldn't be... :angel:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 14, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Allllrighty Flatlander, c'mere.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 14, 2007)

morph4me said:


> I notice Flatlander didn't say anything about being discreet. I on the other hand am very discreet, as well as cheap and easy





Flatlander said:


> Ohhh, yeahhh.  I like it like that.  Stuff me in a bag, baby....  :rofl:



Decisions, decisions .... :uhyeah::idunno::inlove:


----------



## morph4me (Feb 14, 2007)

exile said:


> You aren't implying that it might be... um... Lisa's _fault_ that it wound up like this, are you? No, I didn't think so... :roflmao:


 
I would never imply that it's her fault.  Lisa doesn't drag anyone's mind to the gutter, she just sort of points the way and we go there willingly:boing2:


----------



## morph4me (Feb 14, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Decisions, decisions .... :uhyeah::idunno::inlove:


 
:wavey: Pick me, pick me

You shouldn't have to make these tough decisions. Two's company, three's a party


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2007)

morph4me said:


> I would never imply that it's her fault.  Lisa doesn't drag anyone's mind to the gutter, she just sort of points the way and we go there willingly:boing2:



Well, we go there... but I always have this sense of Chew right behind me snapping at my heels to hurry me along...


----------



## Tames D (Feb 14, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Happy Valentines Day to all of you beautiful people!*


You love me, you really love me... Happy V Day.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2007)

morph4me said:


> I would never imply that it's her fault.  Lisa doesn't drag anyone's mind to the gutter, she just sort of points the way and we go there willingly:boing2:





exile said:


> Well, we go there... but I always have this sense of Chew right behind me snapping at my heels to hurry me along...



Its just a simple case of a misunderstanding....I am an :angel:


----------



## morph4me (Feb 14, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Its just a simple case of a misunderstanding....I am an :angel:


 

You are so right, and what is an :angel: , but a guide, someone who shows the way and lets others do what the feel is right.


----------



## g-bells (Feb 14, 2007)

happy valentines day to all the lovely ladies of MT


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2007)

To all the beautiful Ladys on MT Happy Valentines day and may your night be filled with many surpises.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















​


----------



## exile (Feb 14, 2007)

Terry... did you do all that color work by hand????!! You must have started around daybreak this morning...


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 14, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day to everyone- single or not!


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 14, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> To all the beautiful Ladys on MT Happy Valentines day and may your night be filled with many surpises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Terry! I'm impressed!  You rock!  If you'll go this far for your co-posters, what will you do for your wife?  She must be one lucky woman!

:ultracool

Happy happy, Terry!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Wow, Terry! I'm impressed! You rock! If you'll go this far for your co-posters, what will you do for your wife? She must be one lucky woman!
> 
> :ultracool
> 
> Happy happy, Terry!


 

Naw the way I look at it she gives me everything I need everyday and I do my best to give her everything she needs everyday, that way I have alot of time invested just in case I forget something


----------

